# New Puppy - food change?



## FrostQ (May 5, 2010)

We've brought home a 9 week old Labradoole puppy last week. She's been having loose stool ever since we got her. I understand that it's mainly due to the fact that she's homesick and in a new environment. 

The question I have here is whether I should change her food to a high quality holistic brand. Something like Inigen, EVO, Blue or other good food that you guys recommend.

Reason for the change is that she's been having loose stool. The food the breeder gave me to go home with the puppy is a low grade farm dog food. Brand is called Spectrum and the first couple ingredients are "Pork meal, corn, wheat, more corn and poultry fat". Not sure of the exact types of corn. 

Because of the loose stool, almost diarrhea like, I would want to put her on some good kibble and mix it with brown rice. Just for a day or two. Is this recommended?


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

I personally would most def change her to a higher quality dog food. Mix it slowly with the old food and/or brown rice since she already has loose stools. 

Canned pumpkin may help as well.


----------



## FrostQ (May 5, 2010)

Natural Balance
Chicken Soup
Eagle Pack
Acana
Orijen 
Canidae



choose one...or suggest another...which one should I switch to?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

We feed Canidae All Life Stages. And, occasionally, we add a little bit of plain, non flavored yogurt to their dinner.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

You really can't do better than Orijen puppy if it agrees with your dog. The quality is excellent and per pound it is cheaper than most grain-free foods


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

If you add rice I have found that brown rice sometimes makes the loose stools worse. I personally would use white rice until the stools firm up and then switch to brown rice. I also would add a bit of canned pumpkin and maybe a little plain yogurt as well.


----------



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

i would definately switch to a good quality food. some good foods are: acana, orijen (puppy), wellness, blue, canidae, and totw. i feed acana and my dogs do excellent on it. also you may want to have the vet check a stool sample to rule out parasites if you already haven't done so.


----------



## FrostQ (May 5, 2010)

I'm feeding her Chicken Soup now, the local feed store doesn't sell Orijen, but they do have TOTW, Wellness, Canidae...but it was 23.99 for a 6lb bag compared to 12.99 for the Chicken Soup. I went with the Chicken Soup since it was still good ingredients but at a much lower cost. 

Right now I'm mixing it in with some plain white rice (vet suggested it). She's till having very loose stool...I mixed it 80/20 and then 50/50 with her old food for the 1st and 2nd day. 

Will canned pumpkin really help?


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

canned pumpkin with each meal or yams.....always worked with my dogs for the short term....

but, your dog is adjusting to a lot of things.....especially the switch in foods....i would think you're going to have loose stools when switching things around....


----------



## FrostQ (May 5, 2010)

I'll get her a can of pumpkin for tonight

for change of food...how long does it take for her digestive system to settle in?


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

FrostQ said:


> I'll get her a can of pumpkin for tonight
> 
> for change of food...how long does it take for her digestive system to settle in?


over the years, after transitioning what seems like a million dogs LOL...i have found that much depends on the dog.

i've had some who i could switch and they'd be fine and then others with whom i would have to go very slowly.

i have two now who are stressful, anxious dogs...and for them, i will take a month to switch them from one thing to another.

we feed raw...and rather than add a new protein in every other week, we wait a month and then introduce tiny quantities of the new protein for at least a week and then we'll give them the new protein along with what they were getting before....

with a puppy.....i would go slowly...i don't want their experience to be negative, since those first few weeks with you are so precious in establishing trust....


----------



## FrostQ (May 5, 2010)

i'm feeding 50/50 now with addition to rice...and tonight will be with canned pumpkin...is that too overwhelming? I really want her stool to harden up...it's been a week of soft ones...(i've only had her for a week)


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

FrostQ said:


> i'm feeding 50/50 now with addition to rice...and tonight will be with canned pumpkin...is that too overwhelming? I really want her stool to harden up...it's been a week of soft ones...(i've only had her for a week)


you only need between a teaspoon and a tablespoon of pumpkin....or yams...

don't rush it.....a week is not such a long time and if you start stressing too much about stools, then you could pass that tension along to the puppy.....

a week of soft stools is nothing to worry about....the baby is going through many changes...soft stools are expected.......

every week, i would up the one food and decrease the other until you are completely on the food you want to be on...

but, honest, don't stress over this....it's a puppy....like babies, they are adorable and disgusting all at the same time LOL


----------



## joesmailer (Apr 12, 2010)

Good luck finding Orijen's it's always sold out in NY.


----------



## FrostQ (May 5, 2010)

stupid question...but if i switch 100% to the new food...how long does it take a pup to completely adjust?


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

FrostQ said:


> stupid question...but if i switch 100% to the new food...how long does it take a pup to completely adjust?


i should think it will take as long as it takes.....and that's if your pup gets along with the new food....

but, pups have loose stools...they are excited and a little scared because they are in a new environment...they are seeing you and you are new..

this is a long term pay off....

take it easy and let the puppy get used to things.......it'll be okay....honest...

loose stools are not a tragedy...making a puppy adapt too quickly to too many changes can be.....especially later on.


----------



## FrostQ (May 5, 2010)

point taken...thanks for the advice!


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

FrostQ said:


> point taken...thanks for the advice!


your puppy looks wonderful....and you're welcome....enjoy these next two years...they are the wonder years LOL


----------

